# Solved: How do I reformat write protected RW DVD



## CEPTA (May 15, 2006)

I have a number of Double layer DVD +R RW disks that I want to erase and format for future re-use.

I have tried using the "erase" option in Ashampoo Burning Studio 9 (Windows XP OS) to try to erase all the files, but I get a message that the DVD is not erasable. 

When I right click on the disck drive I do not get the option to "format". How do I format the disk please? Is there a way of effectively writing a blank file to the disk to overwrite the data?

CEPTA


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

On the disc does it say DVD+R or DVD+RW?


----------



## CEPTA (May 15, 2006)

Dear Stantley,

The information printed on each disk (I have 5 Memorex Double Layer RW discs I need to format) is as folows.

RW DVD+R DL.

Information on the disk case gives a product Part No 868122 and a code M2D+R85B.0604.

The present data on the disc is out of date backup data that is no longer relevant. I want to format the disc to completely remove all data so I can re-use the Disks from fresh, but when I do, I get the "write protect" error.
I appreciate any help you can give ..
CEPTA


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try erasing them in another machine, or try SuperBlank to erase them. Don't even try to format them.

But, they certainly seem to behave like non-rewritable disks.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When I google that product number I keep coming up with DVD+R format, meaning they can't be erased and reused:

http://uk.buy.com/PR/Product.aspx?sku=211268873

http://uk.insight.com/p/MRX8681221/memorex-10-x-dvdr-dl-85-gb-24x-spindle.html

http://www0.uk.shopping.com/Memorex-Memorex-DVD-R-DL-x-10-8-5-GB-storage-media/info


----------



## CEPTA (May 15, 2006)

Elvanil, I tried both opyions you suggested without success.I think Stantley may be on the right track, but as shown in the attached images this is not what it says on the case panels. I attach a copy of the case front and back panels that definitely say at upper left RW DVD R+ DL .

I have been sold the wrong type of disks because they clearly cannot be overwritten. I will take the matter up with Memorex.cepta


----------



## CEPTA (May 15, 2006)

Here are the files I meant to attach to my last post.
cepta


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I see the RW that you are referring to. But the rest of the case looks like non-RW. Frankly, I'm not absolutely positive either way. But I think that if it were rewritable, it would say so more clearly. To find out for sure, download and install VSO Inspector. Click the media tab at top and it will tell you all about any media that you have in the drive (other tabs about your drive's abilities, etc.).

http://vso-inspector.en.softonic.com/

(I have the haunting feeling that I have been fooled by that "RW" before myself. I think it is a Phillips logo and it may simply refer to a type of drive that the disk will work in, and not the type that the disk actually is. Please let us know what VSO has to say.)

In any case, RW's do not store data as well as R's (unreliable and unstable) and they can't be used that many times. Considering the cost, it is cheaper to use R's and dispose of them when done with them. If you do a lot of this, a thumb drive is a better choice. If those are DL-R's, I'd expect they cost $20-30. If DL-RW's, I'd expect maybe $50-70 for 25 of them.


----------



## CEPTA (May 15, 2006)

Elvandil, 
Many thanks for your help and considerable knowledge on this topic. I ran the VSO Inspector - brilliant piece of software - and it came as no surprise to find that it is reporting the disk as not a RW disk; it is reported as a DL DVD+R disk. I have contacted Imation (who took over Memorex) and will see what they say about the misleading labelling. I will follow your advice and look into different sources of backing up the data. Thanks again.

Cepta


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, I thought that is where we would end up, but wanted to convince both of us beyond reasonable doubt.

That "RW" is certainly misleading, but someone probably paid good money to get their logo printed there, misleading or not.

Glad you figured it out. Thanks for the feedback.

*stantley* was, of course, correct. That is one advantage of having a public forum: you get multiple opinions and inter-verifications that help to validate information and prevent mistaken advice. It is also one reason that we discourage people leaving the forum and pursuing private communications (unless for a good reason). The public record may also help someone else later.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## CEPTA (May 15, 2006)

Dear All,
I spoke to Imation.eu customer help desk who say that the RW symbol used on the packaging simply means "read Write"! Apparently it does not mean "rewritable" in the sense of being able to re-write data over the previously written data. When I asked "how do I distinguish that one of your disks is rewritable?" I got the answer that it says DVD RW or DVD+R RW. Be warned not everything is as clear as it should be with Imation DVDs.

Cepta


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. They are fast on their feet, eh? I'm sure they have dealt with this before.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

CEPTA said:


> I spoke to Imation.eu customer help desk who say that the RW symbol used on the packaging simply means "read Write"!


The person on the phone was a moron.
The "RW" is the RW Alliance logo, which is used on DVD+R, DVD+RW and DVD+R DL media.
It most certainly does not stand for "read write".

The DVD Forum uses the "DVD" logo on DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-RAM and pressed DVD-ROM.
More on differences between formats: Blank DVD Format/Size FAQ

Your disc was a write-once DVD+R DL. It cannot be re-used.


----------

